
How I made $50,000 in 30 days… - shawndumas
http://thoughts.jackzerby.com/how-i-made-50000-in-30-days
======
hardwaresofton
I wondered why there weren't any comments and no vote-up on this post.

I don't think most people like being honey-potted.

